# A Poor Man's adjustable Positioning Fence



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Quite a few years ago I made fence positioning jig from a design by Nick Engler. It was nice and worked fine, but when I built a new router table I also built a split fence so I would have the option of moving the outfeed side of the fence outwards to fully support the workpiece through the entire cut when jointing. 

I just occurred to me that I could use the positioning jig together with my split fence as shown below. One full turn of the handle on the positioner and the fence moves 1mm or slightly over 1/32". The postitioner isn't attached to my split fence, so I just shove it against the positioner fence when adjusting backwards.



The next photo shows a couple of small pieces I jointed with it. The smaller one on top is about 12" long. 



The next pic shows a piece being jointed. First I run the workpiece through to about 10" onto the outfeed fence, then I stop and clamp the piece firmly against the infeed fence. Notice the little gap between the workpiece and the outfeed fence. 



Now I adjust the outfeed fence forward until it is firmly against the already jointed part of the workpiece. Now I am set to joint as many pieces as I want with full support of the cut on both infeed and outfeed sides of the fence.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That looks like a pretty good arrangement to Me. Kinda goes with the times. It looks like it was made to last for a long time. That is a fine bit of work. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks very nice and like a lot of thought, time and work went into it


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike..

now that is a fence I wouldn't mind having myself!! I believe I can appreciate the efforts and skill that went into making that beauty. well done!!!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like that "poor man's" fence does everything you need and then some. i like it!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a very interesting fence indded! Well done!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Mike, very nice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done my friend, top notch


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. I just got the idea yesterday. Now I have to figure out a quick attachment/detachment between the jig and my split fence. 

The jig isn't needed for the jointing operation, but I threw it in hoping that some less experienced folks would find it interesting.

Anyone interested in the plans for this jig can find them in Nick Engler's book _Advanced Routing_ or if out of print, then perhaps on his website at the link shown below.

Nick Engler's Workshop Companion, Home page for www.workshopcompanion.com and www.nickengler.com


----------

